# ADSL thomson speedtouch USB PPPoE

## saturas

hi all. 

i try to configure a ADSL modem on my gentoo box(A thomson ADSL modem connecing to my box over USB interface), i have consulted the fallowing tutorials: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Speedtouch_modem and http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/gentoo/index.html. i want to use this box as a router/NAT . 

the problem is that i have the followig error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart
> 
>  * Bringing ppp0 down ...
> ...

 

here are my configs:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /etc/ppp/peers/adsl
> 
> noipdefault
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0
> 
> PEER="adsl"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /etc/init.d/br2684ctl
> 
> #!/sbin/runscript
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # dmesg | grep speedtch
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver speedtch
> ...

 

is there something that i have done wrong?

----------

## saturas

i found out what my problem was. i didn't compile br2684 into the kernel. know i compiled it, and the interface nas0 is up  :Wink: 

----------

## mrness

1) install net-misc/br2684ctl if you want br2684ctl utility

2) check the new ppp net module of the baselayout-1.12*

3) see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=110665

----------

## PaulBredbury

This is the pppoe-relevant Speedtouch wiki article. I only have USB, so haven't tried it, but perhaps it contains some clues.

----------

## saturas

i ren into some new problems here they are:

if i start adsl connection from /etc/init.d/br2684ctl script, it sais that it cannot find any nas0 command

here is the ifconfig result:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:FC:E8:49:09
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

on the other hand if i try to start my connection with the command adsl-start, here is the result:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb 26 23:45:24 dexter pppd[8041]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0
> 
> Feb 26 23:45:24 dexter pppd[8041]: Using interface ppp0
> ...

 

so what cann i do ?

----------

## mrness

Please install net-dialup/speedtouch-usb and follow the instructions available in its README file.

Be aware that kernel-space speedtouch driver wasn't tested on PPPoE links, so we will appreciate any feedback we can get.

----------

## mrness

I found a user kind enough to test PPPoE setup.

I've fixed PPPoE documentation mistakes in net-dialup/speedtouch-usb-3.0.1.2-r1.

Now if you have a speedtouch-usb modem, you will be able to use it with PPPoA and PPPoE connections.

Enjoy!

----------

## Kanniball

 *mrness wrote:*   

> Please install net-dialup/speedtouch-usb and follow the instructions available in its README file.
> 
> Be aware that kernel-space speedtouch driver wasn't tested on PPPoE links, so we will appreciate any feedback we can get.

 

please check my post here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3528870.html#3528870

thanks!!!

----------

